# Atlas Turnout Wiring



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello All,

Just order my turnouts (Atlas code 55) and needed some help with how to wire them. I am not going to use any switch machines as I want them to be manually switched with caboose ground throws. Does any one have a diagram, (simple to read) or even better a picture of a turn out with feeder wires soldered?

Thanks


----------



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

See attached PDF File


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you BMK I was getting worried I would never figure this out. I do have one question about the diagram though. If I am using caboose manual turnouts, should I need to power the frog?


----------



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes
Anytime a frog is insolated, as you haveit, you need to control the power from the rails to the frog.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok so where would I mount the green wire from the frog? Would I attach it to the caboose switch?


----------



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

Not sure I understand the question.
The caboose switch has three legs (leads). It would go to the common connection.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This might help


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I think I may have confused everyone here, and im very sorry. I am not using a switch machine, I am using Caboose Industries N Scale Ground throws (Spung)..


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This is not a good answer, but the best I can think of at the time. First, the owner of Caboose Industries is very good fellow and understands that sales are based on customer service. I would suggest that you email him with your question (go to Caboose Industries site and click on "contact us").


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I emailed Caboose Industries and received a response the very next day (awesome guy). I knew you I was confusing all of us. I am not going to power the frog. Running a dead frog so was advised to use the 222 caboose switches.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice hear that they sorted it our for you.


----------

